# Carriage Stop w/indicator



## thestelster (Feb 2, 2022)

I've been using the same make shift carriage stop for over 25 years.  It consists of an old cheap machine vise with the hard jaws removed, and a v-slot machined the length of the movable jaw.  On the side, I drilled, tapped, and installed a socket head cap screw.  I would move the stop wherever I wanted and lock it in place.  So let's say I just faced-off a part in the chuck, and I wanted to make a shoulder 0.500" back.  Without moving the carriage, I would put a 0.500" end mill shank (or adjustable or fixed parallel, or whatever thickness required) between the carriage and the stop bolt, and tighten the vice.  Then proceed to make my shoulder.  It was always a pain to adjust parallels to the dimension you needed.  I have also modified that little vice to accept a dial indicator which is extremely useful when doing internal threads.  So I decided to combine the two features.  Its rough, but seems to work, and is a prototype for a better looking one in the future.  Right now it has a fake Starrett 1", but I think I'll get a 2" dial indicator.  So now  I can face off a part, retract the cutter, move the carriage stop to zero on the carriage, advance the carriage to the dimension I need, push to stop rod in place and lock it in.


----------

